# Community > RIP >  Mike Loder

## Ryan

For those of us not on Faecebook, Mike Loder of KiwiGunBlog passed away yesterday, 25-01-2022 aged 50. 

An advocate for freedom, I wish that there were more people like him in this world.

----------


## Doon

RIP Mike, your efforts will not be forgotten.

----------


## Cordite

> RIP Mike, your efforts will not be forgotten.


You are not going to be forgotten, Mike.  Nor how Judith Collins barked at you like a mad dog.  But at least you got to see her fall.

----------


## Mathias

RIP Mike, cheers for all you did fella.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

RIP Mike.

----------


## RV1

Never met the guy, but I enjoyed following him on Facebook and have appreciated all his hard work for the hunting and shooting community holding the police and govt. to account.  He had a great sense of humour.  RIP Mike.

----------


## 40mm

Yes, RIP Mike.
Dam shame to loose such a dedicated friend to our cause.

----------


## dogmatix

He may have clouded his messaging with the method of delivery at times, but he was nearly always right when it come to scooping what one of the thousand cuts of death was coming firearms owners way.

We can safely say the NZ Police OIA team will be getting reassigned now that they will have nothing to do.

----------


## Ryan

> We can safely say the NZ Police OIA team will be getting reassigned now that they will have nothing to do.


Based.

----------


## Woody

He will be sorely missed. R.I.P. Mike.

----------


## csmiffy

RIP Mike

----------


## Tommy

He'd ring you up, tell you a fucking hilarious story and then just hang up with zero warning. Single funniest dude I ever met. Tip top craic

----------


## 55six

Top bloke. Irreplaceable lobbyist. He would send me nude pictures (of woman) as thanks for any contribution I could make to the cause.
RIP Mike. May you watch our collective efforts as gun owners, from above, to rid NZ of this government and restore firearm administration to where it belongs.

----------


## Maca49

Sadly missed RIP

----------


## outdoorlad

RIP Mike, thanks for all the hard work.

----------


## Rushy

Fuck that is so young.  Rest In Peace Mike.

----------


## 40mm

Anyone know when the funeral is?

----------


## Tommy

> Top bloke. Irreplaceable lobbyist. He would send me nude pictures (of woman) as thanks for any contribution I could make to the cause.
> RIP Mike. May you watch our collective efforts as gun owners, from above, to rid NZ of this government and restore firearm administration to where it belongs.


From above, but at waist height.

----------


## 300CALMAN

RIP Mike

----------


## Russian 22.

some of the stuff he found out about was unbelievable if it didn't come from an OIA. A good advocate and bloke gone far too soon

----------


## Tommy

> Anyone know when the funeral is?


 @40mm I'll let you know

----------


## Survy

Ffs , a legend to us all.

----------


## Ryan

Someone that was physically incapable of standing on his own two feet, did more to advance our firearm rights than some of us who sat on their arses and did nothing.

----------


## Sh00ter

I didn't always agree with his manner but I always agreed with his message.
A true champion for liberty.

RIP

----------


## Cordite

> I didn't always agree with his manner but I always agreed with his message.
> A true champion for liberty.
> 
> RIP


Yes, to the point.  I suggested Mike he toned down the language as it might be counterproductive, but he was very deliberate about it though and explained he set the tone like that or the message would not get enough attention. He used comedy and sarcasm very effectively.

----------


## Sh00ter

> Yes, to the point.  I suggested Mike he toned down the language as it might be counterproductive, but he was very deliberate about it though and explained he set the tone like that or the message would not get enough attention. He used comedy and sarcasm very effectively.


Thanks for explaining.
I'm not going to argue with his technique, compared to him I did sweet FA.  Maybe I should have donated to Mike instead of the fair and reasonable campaign...

----------


## Cordite

> Thanks for explaining.
> I'm not going to argue with his technique, compared to him I did sweet FA.  Maybe I should have donated to Mike instead of the fair and reasonable campaign...


There is some truth in that.  Too much of being nice and expecting people to be reasonable in return. Many of our beloved politician faces are never going to see reason which leaves one option, vote them out.  But that's neither kind or nice.

----------


## pennyless

Sad to hear. Gone far to soon.
R.I.P Mike  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## ebf

> There is some truth in that.  Too much of being nice and expecting people to be reasonable in return. Many of our beloved politician faces are never going to see reason which leaves one option, vote them out.  But that's neither kind or nice.


We need both approaches Cordite - some to be polite, and some to be a bit more in your face. You'd be surprised by the amount of work that continues to be put into having civilized conversations with politicians, police etc. 

People seem to think guys like Mike and some of the "be nice" group don't talk to each other  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## imaca

One of many great lines "I could teach this to a police dog using biscuits"
He took the time to have a call with me before the select committee hearings and give me some advice on how they work and how to present your submission.

Not 100% sure he took his own advice though  :Have A Nice Day: 

Thanks Mike, hot barrels

----------


## Nugget connaisseur

And how much of that goes on behind closed doors and actually trying to form meaningful relationships with people, groups and departments / organisations etc.

----------


## Cordite

> And how much of that goes on behind closed doors and actually trying to form meaningful relationships with people, groups and departments / organisations etc.


Yes, "forming a relationship with you" avoids them having to promise you anything, you believe what you want because you trust them, you want to believe they want your best ... because you "have a relationship" with them.  And then they screw you over and you have no promises to fall back on.  Anyone know, is NZP recruiting for their firearms advisory group?

----------


## BSA

A very fine tribute to Mike from the Daily Examiner. 
https://www.thedailyexaminer.co.nz/m...der-a-tribute/

----------


## gmm

Listening to Mikes submission to the select committee it was clear that the committee members had researched Mikes blogs and the like and used anything they could find to try to discredit him so that they could discredit his submission.  As he often pointed out, he dealt with facts, which are the thing most politicians and people with agenda's hate the most.
To raise the question as to weather or not he was a fit and proper person shows a level of desperation and fear of facts, which must bring into question the neutrality and objectiveness of those on the committee.  
I bet none of pro gun control submitter's were subject to such challenge.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Listening to Mikes submission to the select committee it was clear that the committee members had researched Mikes blogs and the like and used anything they could find to try to discredit him so that they could discredit his submission.  As he often pointed out, he dealt with facts, which are the thing most politicians and people with agenda's hate the most.
> To raise the question as to weather or not he was a fit and proper person shows a level of desperation and fear of facts, which must bring into question the neutrality and objectiveness of those on the committee.  
> I bet none of pro gun control submitter's were subject to such challenge.


So true, "suitably qualified" should mean knowledgeable in the subject with real world experience not ideologically suitable. Government select committees would probably evaporate overnight.

----------


## gmm

> So true, "suitably qualified" should mean knowledgeable in the subject with real world experience not ideologically suitable. Government select committees would probably evaporate overnight.


Yea they are only for window dressing at the best of times, the Government set the terms of reference and appoint who sits on the committee, so often the outcome is pre determined.  The Government learnt a very valuable lesson when the appointed Justice Peter Mahon to head the enquiry into the Erebus disaster as he reported the truth.  They could not control him so had to discredit him as they did not want to be accountable.  
With their manipulation of select committees and boards of enquiry the first focus is not the facts or truth but damage control.
We saw this with the royal commission into the Mosque shooting, Police were never held to account for fiasco of the vetting and issuing of the firearms licence.

----------

